# Help me read this tattoo number



## ApuetsoT (Aug 22, 2014)

Does AQHA do lip tattoos? Thought that was a TB thing. Have you tried the jockey club?


----------



## HombresArablegacy (Oct 12, 2013)

Try the Jockey club for the tattoo. Her teeth tell me she's a LOT older than 9. Hope you find out who she is.


----------



## hardekos (Aug 11, 2017)

ApuetsoT said:


> Does AQHA do lip tattoos? Thought that was a TB thing. Have you tried the jockey club?


Yes aqha/appendix both do lip tattoos for race horses. Jockey club starts with a letter. And I'm pretty sure hers starts with 3




HombresArablegacy said:


> Try the Jockey club for the tattoo. Her teeth tell me she's a LOT older than 9. Hope you find out who she is.


I wouldn't doubt she was older. That was just what they told me. However she did still have track shoes on when we picked her up. And she's in incredible shape!


----------



## KigerQueen (Jun 16, 2013)

the last digit HAS to be a latter. so try a z?
Horse Identification Lip Tattoos


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

Subbing!


----------



## hardekos (Aug 11, 2017)

KigerQueen said:


> the last digit HAS to be a latter. so try a z?
> Horse Identification Lip Tattoos


Quarter horses and appendix can be tatttooed in 5 ways actually: 1) 4 numbers, 2) 5 numbers, 3) 4 numbers and a letter, 4) 5 numbers and a letter, 5) 3 numbers, a letter, then a number. I've been in contact with aqha on every possible number combination I can come up with. The first figure I don't see being anything but a 3, but can use equibase for possible TB combinations that always start with a letter.


----------



## hardekos (Aug 11, 2017)

Zexious said:


> Subbing!


Not quite sure what you are referring too


----------



## EstrellaandJericho (Aug 12, 2017)

Maybe the first digit is a B instead of a 3?

B6152?


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

WHOA!!!! Hold ON.....

You said she was rescued and had track shoes on....
Not always but sometimes when a horse is junked....
The papers are "destroyed" so no more racing can be done by the animal.
Horses owner/trainer may have given her away hoping she would bounce into a good home.
When this is done papers are forfeited,_ marked *deceased *on them.
You may indeed have found "your horse"....
_Depending upon what road this horse took to get off the track and racing she _*is*_ dead to being able to produce race register-able horses...she is now "grade" quality.
She _*is*_ very alive though and fallen into a good home...that is what owner/trainer had hoped for.
Unknown would be what she did on the track and what her breeding is....
For all you know she could be a million-dollar baby in your care.
Sadly, these "expensive" horses also get dumped and tossed aside for giving their all...once used up and not able or wanting to run anymore they are worthless to some. 
However, to us this horse is a winner and now forever more 
:runninghorse2:....


----------



## Avna (Jul 11, 2015)

That's a really nice looking mare!


----------



## hardekos (Aug 11, 2017)

Yes, she was picked up at a kill pen in Washington, with aluminum track shoes on. I had them removed as soon as she got to our barn. The lady running the kill pen claimed she was previously sold as a match race horse (I've heard terrible stories), then was walked through an auction and no saled, and wound up at the kill pen. 

If papers are destroyed, is all evidence that the horse existed gone too? If I have to, I will order a genetic marker test from UC Davis to find out her pedigree. She does have an injury, we are rehabbing her currently. She has such a soft eye, and is incredibly fast!! Beats my barrel mare on all straights. She was listed super cheap, and she's beautiful, I couldn't let her go to slaughter.

Out of the 14 tattoo number combinations I've submitted so far, 6 horses were marked deceased and between the ages of 36-43yo, 2 did not exist, 3 were geldings/stallions, one was a sorrel mare with white in her legs, one was a 10yo brown mare that the "photos didn't match" and I submitted one to jockey club for research. 





horselovinguy said:


> WHOA!!!! Hold ON.....
> 
> You said she was rescued and had track shoes on....
> Not always but sometimes when a horse is junked....
> ...


----------



## hardekos (Aug 11, 2017)

Thank you... the mysterious beautiful bay mare...



Avna said:


> That's a really nice looking mare!


----------



## auboch (Aug 9, 2017)

Did you try 361S2?


----------



## hardekos (Aug 11, 2017)

Tried it... I used the JC interactive tattoo lookup, and the first number has to be between 1-5, but I did submit some possibilities.



EstrellaandJericho said:


> Maybe the first digit is a B instead of a 3?
> 
> B6152?


----------



## hardekos (Aug 11, 2017)

Oooo!! I haven't! I'll call on that tomorrow! Thanks!



auboch said:


> Did you try 361S2?


----------



## auboch (Aug 9, 2017)

hardekos said:


> Oooo!! I haven't! I'll call on that tomorrow! Thanks
> 
> Or some variation with an S instead of 5. The second digit is hard for me to guess but it seems the consensus is 6.
> 
> Beautiful girl and I'm glad she found a soft place to land! Good luck!!!


----------



## Maistjarna (Dec 25, 2016)

What if the second dogit is a 0, 8 or a 9?


----------



## QtrBel (May 31, 2012)

If you are interested in following a thread and want to receive notification when new replies are made you must reply to the thread. Many if they have no relevant information to add will just simply put "subbing" in as their reply.


----------



## EstrellaandJericho (Aug 12, 2017)

hardekos said:


> Oooo!! I haven't! I'll call on that tomorrow! Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


anxious to see the answer!!


----------



## phantomhorse13 (Feb 18, 2011)

Zexious said:


> Subbing!





QtrBel said:


> If you are interested in following a thread and want to receive notification when new replies are made you must reply to the thread. Many if they have no relevant information to add will just simply put "subbing" in as their reply.


Actually, you can subscribe to the thread without having to post anything!

In the full version, if you scroll to the top, there is a "thread tools" pull down menu in the lower green menu bar. If you click it, the second choice down is "subscribe to this thread."

In the mobile version, if you scroll to the top and click on the 3 vertical dots all the way on the right, it gives you the option to "subscribe."


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

Now I know~


----------



## hardekos (Aug 11, 2017)

I've submitted 14 numbers to aqha, and a handful of combinations to jockey club... the mare is still a mystery. Might have to do a genetic marker test to determine her sire and dam. It's really frustrating when people throw these horses away and make it so difficult for those of us that want to learn their past to help them


----------



## hardekos (Aug 11, 2017)

She's been found! She's a 2010 April baby, and La Profeta Banuelos is her name... which transfers to English as "The Prophet Bank." She was only raced in claiming races as a 3yo as far as aqha knows (but kill pen sold her as a match race horse, which is illegal and unsanctioned). Jockey remarks were "no rally" which is defined as "when a horse is in position to be a sharp factor, then lacked the needed response once called upon." So I'm guessing she either lacked the energy for the distance or just has the speed but didn't care to compete to win. She was born in stanfield OR.


----------



## phantomhorse13 (Feb 18, 2011)

So great to hear she can reclaim her identity!


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

Happy that you found the info, but I do have a question. If you submitted a variation of 14 numbers , how can you be sure that she is really the horse by that name? Was there other info submitted, dna test ? Not being negative, just curious.


----------



## hardekos (Aug 11, 2017)

Hey! I put a lot of work into finding her identity. Which I am glad I did, because she is bred pretty darn good for running bred barrel horses! I had her teeth floated by an equine dentist who is exceptional on reading tattoos and telling ages. I also had my performance vet who spends a lot of time at the racetrack look at her tattoo. With their help I was able to come up with the combinations. I submitted the combinations to aqha and aaha, who honor each other. They sent me back the list, each with the horse color, sex, and age. There was only one tattoo combination that matched her possible age that was given to me by the equine dentist, that tattoo number had a 10yo brown/bay mare with "white hairs on forehead" listed on the registration. Sure enough, my unknown mare had the white hairs. Shows how important listings every making on a horse is for registration. These white hairs allowed me to figure out her past, and get her registered in my name. I was able to find out where she was born, raised, who owned her before, who raced her, her track records.... it was well worth the research.


----------



## KimbaKitty (Oct 14, 2017)

It's great that you were able to find who she is! I'm still looking for anything on my TB but I've never heard or seen his brand anywhere and as he may never have been named or raced who knows if I'll find anything.


----------

